# Wallace flying frogs - Rhacophorus nigropalmatus



## neil1978 (Mar 22, 2008)

Is there any other keepers of this species in the UK?

or anyone know any European guys?


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

neil1978 said:


> Is there any other keepers of this species in the UK?
> 
> or anyone know any European guys?


Would you not require a massive enclosure for these guys? 
Would be interesting to know if they're around and how they're kept.


----------



## neil1978 (Mar 22, 2008)

A fairly largish enclosure is needed for these guys, I only know of a breeder in the USA who keeps them and has bred these frogs.
He wrote a fairly good article in one of the frog journals I will put the link in if interested.

I am fortunate enough to have a trio at the moment that are doing very well


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 16, 2009)

neil1978 said:


> A fairly largish enclosure is needed for these guys, I only know of a breeder in the USA who keeps them and has bred these frogs.
> He wrote a fairly good article in one of the frog journals I will put the link in if interested.
> 
> I am fortunate enough to have a trio at the moment that are doing very well


That would be great, also could you post some details about your set up ect? Maybe some photos ect? Would be very interesting to see  and the frogs ofcourse!


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I saw some on Friday, the first to leave Malaysia for the UK in over 15 years I am told. I will be posting an image on our wall this week 

simply stunning is all I can say!

John


----------



## neil1978 (Mar 22, 2008)

John, do you know who will have them


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

No, not sure where they will go, stunning though, all feeding and a good size.

They may even be kept I guess to breed ?

I'm sure however if any do get released, the news will travel quickly 

John


----------



## neil1978 (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I shall keep an eye out for them


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Image on the wall now

www.facebook.com/arcadiareptile/pho...065510510420/1112768028740161/?type=1&theater

John


----------



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

I currently have 2 male reinwardt flying frogs, they are being captive bred in Canada. They are not cheap. But as far as keeping them, their care is really no different then that of milk frogs. They do need an enclosure of at least 75 gallons, I find the exo terra 36x18x24 is a good start. Lots of tall plants at the sides and some open area in the middle, they like a high humidity, 80%<. I have caught mine sitting on the foliage in the pond, but make sure the pond has lots of ways out and isnt too deep. I keep my tank around 76-84 during the day and around 72F at night. I also run a fogger all night. I gutload my crickets with pelleted iguana food then dust them once a week with multi vit and calcium.


----------



## neil1978 (Mar 22, 2008)

Those are awesome

I am lucky enough to have a pair of Wallace frogs, they are doing very well.

Pictures will soon follow


----------



## Brisch (Jan 6, 2012)

Ive been looking for them since my last pair died when my frogs all caught something from a wild caught frog. They are hard to find here, I am always looking for neat unusual things. I would love to see some harlequin flying frogs, but in Canada chances are that will never happen. Its hard enough to find healthy red eyes.


----------



## neil1978 (Mar 22, 2008)

Eurorep have just had a shipment from Malaysia and have some flying frogs on that but not Wallace frogs


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

They do have them, I have seen them with my own two eyes and photographed them. They are not for sale, but they do have them.



neil1978 said:


> Eurorep have just had a shipment from Malaysia and have some flying frogs on that but not Wallace frogs


----------

